# $1000 Nano tank setup



## TBemba (Jan 11, 2010)

If you had a budget of $1000 to spend on tank/equipment what would you buy and why?


There are a few restrictions

Tank 40 gallons or under

No sump.

Would you go all in one?

Rimless tank with most of your budget going into the led light?

Rimless tank with most of your budget into a skimmer ?

Thanks for any ideas


----------



## altcharacter (Jan 10, 2011)

Used 40g breeder off the forums marketplace for under $50
T5HOx4 
No skimmer (because we have no sump)
No AIO (because they're usually small)
2 Tunze powerheads

*SPEND THE REST ON CORAL BABY!!!!*


----------



## Cichlidrookie (Apr 6, 2014)

*All in one*

I would go with one of these.

http://innovative-marine.com/nuvo-aquarium/

They look really nice n they have a variety of sizes.

Good luck.


----------



## Crayon (Apr 13, 2014)

Innovative marine 30 gallon long is between 300 and 400.00 depending on which one. Ghost skimmer is 250.00 fits in the back of the tank.
Lights will blow your budget, unless you go off shore or T5

Too many variables,
Find a used set up. They are around.


----------



## Jiinx (Apr 5, 2012)

http://www.kijiji.ca/v-other-pets/c...ht/1048344713?enableSearchNavigationFlag=true


----------



## altcharacter (Jan 10, 2011)

Wow!!! I would literally buy that tank just for the radeon!! Really good price for an awesome setup


----------



## TBemba (Jan 11, 2010)

looks good. I prefer the clean look that the Nuvo has too.


----------



## Pruss (Nov 25, 2014)

It's funny.

While kitting out the new (to me) 79g I've been toying with the idea of a Nano, if only to have as a tank to shuffle livestock in ad out of from the main tank.

I'm a little nervous about managing the chemistry of a small tank. This feels a bit like a razor's edge scenario.

I have to say that the markup on the RedSea and Nuvo nano tanks is just silly.

So in this scenario I'd be buying:
- 30g breeder
- DIY cover
- T5HO light
- HOB refugium
- 20g sump w Skimz mini skimmer & socks
- 2x koralia 12v pheads 

How'd I do?

-- Pat


----------



## creature55 (Apr 3, 2014)

Wow, gonna hop on this thread! I was about to post basically almost the same thing. Doing a 29g nano with a similar budget. I will probably still post a new thread just so I don't entirely hijack this one...I find myself overflowing with question even though I seem to spend hours every day reading about saltwater/reefs!


----------



## kwsjimmy (Jan 5, 2015)

*aio*

I'm nano 10, radion xr15 pro, mp10, ghost skimmer and I'm minimax reactor


----------



## TBemba (Jan 11, 2010)

kwsjimmy said:


> I'm nano 10, radion xr15 pro, mp10, ghost skimmer and I'm minimax reactor


The pics of your setup look great.

I had a crazy idea about getting a frag tank for my first tank. Something shallow but with a big foot print. Probably a terrible idea.


----------



## kwsjimmy (Jan 5, 2015)

*all in one tanks no sump*

I have a jbj 6, jbj 12 and aquapod 25 in storage, I really like the innovative marine tanks, when you decide to add a skimmer or reactor it just fits and works... I would say the most $$ is lighting... I went with the radion mainly because its full programmable. I have a few diy Cree led lights .. I got tired of diy with controller and drivers..

If its anything I can impart is .. Somewhere down the line you probably will upgrade something.. Plan so that thinks can carry over to your new setup


----------

